

Show HN: Mozjpeg encoder – smaller jpegs for everyone - sebastianlay
http://mozjpeg.codelove.de/

======
nighthawk454
Thanks! I've been looking into mozjpeg for a project, and this is very useful
for me to quickly test out options.

On a design note, the background color of the quality slider is very difficult
to see on crappy displays. Took a while to understand what that "radio button"
did. I moved the window to my MacBook display and it looked fine, but on my
crappy external monitor it's near impossible to see.

------
thdn
Awesome, thanks :)

